# Dwarf Delights



## TinysMom

I first got this idea from a thread we had acouple of years ago called "Flemish Fever" where folks shared photos ofthe flemish on the board...

I'm going to be trying to start threads for different breeds of rabbits so everyone can share who has that certain breed.

Here's the thread for:

NETHERLAND DWARVES!

Here are photos of my guys:














They are Tio and Kyo. We got them at the same time we got Tiny. Kyo hasbeen rehomed because someone here wanted a ND in particular and mydaughter had moved away - she gave her permission to let him be rehomedif I found someone that would be good to him.

Once the boys hit their adolescence we could never seem to bond them again...


SO - who here has Netherland Dwarves?

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing

Teresa Mekare


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## naturestee

Mocha! I think she's actually a Polish, but who knows?


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Pebbles is an agouti Netherland Dwarf spayed doe.






Weighed her today. 1.285 Kg. (2 lbs. 13 oz.)
She will be 3 years old in June.
Picture wastaken 2 days ago.


----------



## Pipp

Pipp the Mighty ...:heartbeat: Adwarf who changed the world. (My world, anyway). 



sas


----------



## polly

This is Lucy


----------



## polly

This is Yoshi he went to his new home last week


----------



## polly

This is Jack Black he is mad


----------



## polly

This is my bestest mum Dorie she is amazing at being a mummy


----------



## polly

My miffy bunny we reckon she is narcoleptic its rare to see her up and about!!


----------



## polly

This is Alfie he is very cuddly and gorgeous and loves to groom my eyebrows for me


----------



## polly

This is Boo named from monsters inc. (if youcan't tell by now i like cartoons lol) she is very anti social anddoesn't like being petted but loves to lie on top of my head when i'min bed!


----------



## polly

This is Saffy i don't think she wanted Bruce totake her photo lol she is the matriarch and a bit of a nippy sweetiebut when we got her she hadn't been cuddled at all and would go solidif you went near her, now she loves cuddles and if i don't give her araisin and she gets annoyed with me she will jump up on the sofa to getmy attention she doesn't like any other bunny except Dennis


----------



## polly

This is Dennis he is an opal agouti and a realLothario! All the ladies love Dennis if I want to mate a doe and theydon't like the other bucks they fall over for Dennis i think its causehes foreign!! lol


----------



## ~BunBuns~




----------



## ~BunBuns~

Up there is bunbuns. Shes 5 months


----------



## kathy5

here is my cocoa

his first day home


----------



## Nessa1487

My little Dwarf...Jiffy!


----------



## TinysMom

Here's updated photos and a video of Tio..


----------



## Flashy

[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=left]This is Badger as a babe.[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]I have other dwarfs too, but probably won't post them. Theycan be found in my blog though. I'm just sharing this one because itwas only given to me today and I think it is absolutelyadorable.[/align]


----------



## SnickersMommy

These little ones just melt my heart! My first two bunnies were Netherland Dwarfs. I love those round faces and big eyes.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom

Here's Thumper buns...


----------



## Tracey

Heres our Nethie.. Chester (on Bunn's bed)


----------



## furryface

well..we were told Lola is a Netherland dwarf..but after going to the fair we think she might have something else too....but here's our "showgirl"

in her "old" ("vacation" cage now..when it's hot that cage gets moved into the AC part of the house)










in her play pen-still a work in progress










in her cage-


----------



## Striker

My little dwarf Bun (see avatar) is an AmericanNetherland Dwarf with siamese coloring


----------



## NZminilops

The one and only, Super Special and Seriously Silly Sakura!


----------



## kherrmann3

Here's Toby! When I bought him, I was told he was a Nethie. He's kind of big, now (4.1 pounds!) but the vet says that he looks like a Nethie, just a big one! He's not considered "fat" either! lol





Here he is as a baby! 0.75 pounds! :biggrin2:It's a picture of a picture, so, sorry it's kind of crummy looking.


----------



## BSAR

All those bunnies are adorable!! Here is my girl, Willow:


----------



## kherrmann3

Awww! Washer bunny! So cute! :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

These bunnies are all so adorable! :hearts:

Sometimes little bunnies (and big ones) don't fit the "norm" just like people! Toby just wouldn't get to be a show bunny - doesn't make him not a nethie. 

Sakura wants to live with Bo.... :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing

[align=center]*Teresa Mekare* [/align]


----------



## JadeIcing

[align=center]*Noah Chibi Ash*[/align]
[align=left]
[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]
[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]
[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]
[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]
[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]
[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]
[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]
[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]
[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]
[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]
[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]
[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]
[/align]
[align=left][/align]


----------



## Becca

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Pebbles is an agouti Netherland Dwarf spayed doe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weighed her today. 1.285 Kg. (2 lbs. 13 oz.)
> She will be 3 years old in June.
> Picture wastaken 2 days ago.




How Pretty :inlove:


----------



## Becca

*JadeIcing wrote: *


>




LOL - What a sweetie


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you!


----------



## kherrmann3

More of Toby...

Toby Loaf




Toby bein' lazy




Ahh! Lookout!


----------



## Saffy

This first one is Felix .. our very first rabbit. R.I.P


----------



## Saffy

.. and this cheeky thing, is Benjamin Buttons ..


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww! He has such a confuzzled look on his adorable little face! Eee! :biggrin2:


----------



## Saffy

Ever since we had him "done" he's had that look .. for some reason :shock::biggrin2:


----------



## tonyshuman

my bf has 2 dwarves, Frida (black otter) and Benjamin (blue otter). they're just ridiculously cute and I think it's funny that my bf, the big strong man, has two of the cutest little sissy bunnies in the world.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Should update Pebbles.






Here is Pebbles at *6 months* old....(December, 2004)








This is Pebbles today, she is 4 1/2 years old. :shock: How time flies. :cry4:








She weighs in at 1.150 Kg. (2 lbs 8 oz)


----------



## Saffy

I just love little Nethies.. I don't know what it is about them but I guess I will always have one, even when the girls leave home. 

We initially got Felix because Hollie wanted a pet and we'd had guinea pigs and I said, "no more" .. she somehow persuaded me to let her have a rabbit and one Saturday morning we drove down to Birmingham to choose between two. Felix was so tiny - just looked perfect. The woman had already ringed his foot as he was show stock but after a few weeks we decided to have the ring cut off at the vets as I just didn't feel comfortable with the fact that he had a metal ring around his front foot. Did he scream! :? Poor little soul.

He had the run of the house ... used to "bed" down in the downstairs toilet and settle himself in front of the fire and stare at us, just like we were his tv! :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3

I wish that Toby wasn't such a moose. I would love a two pound rabbit! I guess I just get more Nethie to snuggle with!


----------



## phantomapfel

Heheh here is my cute little Atia. She's about 2-4 months I was told, but if you can guess a better age then I'm open for ideas.

I SEE YOU!





I got kisses <3





She actually does this a lot. Pardon the tired/unwashed me. I just got her home and it was 10 at night.





My avie, but bigger!


----------



## Hydrolic144

My 5 week Dwarf


----------



## Nethergirl

Here are my Netherland dwarfs! Blackberry, and Miffy






Miffy sniffing the camera!


----------



## kherrmann3

Today at the State Fair, I realized how big Toby really is compared to the "show size" Nethies... They were literally pocket-sized!


----------



## kellbell23

This is Trouble =]


----------



## Luca

Not too sure what kind of dwarf he is but a dwarf he is.


----------



## Bunnydrool1324

This is Ellie.





































































She's just a baby, so she's really tiny. And she is in her carrying basket. We just got her last weekend.


----------



## bunfoo

Here is my Foofoo.


----------



## nicolevins

LOVE all the pics :biggrin2:

Here is some pics of my polish/nethie dwarf 













Oreo is her name


----------



## Jaiyla

My previous nethie passed away a week ago, and now we have adopted and welcomed a new baby nethie into our lives 
he's very fast, so it's hard to get pictures, but here's an idea!




and




With definitely more to come! I haven't seen his color be a very popular Nethie color!


----------



## Becksta

This is 7 week old Archie:


----------



## Lola13

*Becksta wrote: *


> This is 7 week old Archie:


What color is this? Just orange and white? Ive never seen a nethie this color, but its soooo beautiful! I want to get zentor a friend and if I do I want to look for this color. what a cutie.


----------



## tonyshuman

I'm no expert but it looks like he's a Vienna-marked Tort.


----------



## miria&delilah&hershey13

This is my old Netherland dwarf, Snowflake, I think she passed in 08. :bunny19











Never realized just how small she was.. I had another as well, a black one named Pixie, but I cant seem to find any pictures.


----------



## missmerlin2010

Here is my Houdini!


----------



## hexi99

ok i need help telling what color variety my rosaleigh quinn is.
she was born july 15th 2010 i got her as a gift from my husband cause he felt bad for being a butthead to me for weeks... anyways here is rosaleigh quinn































isnt she a cutie?


----------



## missmerlin2010

I thought i would share some recent pics of my little bunny!! :bunnyheart


----------



## tonyshuman

Aww she's adorable!


----------



## minipudge18

Greetings! I can't find a thread for dwarf hotots. Anyway, here are our dwarves: :biggrin:






Here they are peeking out their cages:






Pepper is the white one. Coco is the spotted one.

Here they are bundling up:


----------



## kherrmann3

Coco and Pepper are absolutely adorable! :hearts:


----------



## itsazoo

oh my they are adorable! the mismark one is rediculously cute! I was looking for dwarf Hotot pages too lol


----------



## LuellaJean

My boys! Speedy & Sweetie


----------



## Deliciosa

this is Mimi :hearts


----------



## Manda!

this is Safiiri! She is 6 years old netherland dwarf, but she is quite big, and not so round shaped as they usually are. 

And here is picture when Safiiri was younger (3 months):


----------



## BabyMei




----------



## MagPie

harvey3web by Magpie8203, on Flickr
Harvey relaxing. I went to the fair today and checked out the rabbits. Saw a bunch of NDs that were soooo tiny compared to Harvey.

I dunno if I'm liking the name Harvey. I've only had him a week and his original name was Thumper.


----------



## megs

Though I may add to the photos!
Well down below is My Nethie... 
She is Called Harley and is an Agouti! 






 Enjoy Guys!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

ok these bunnies are all rediculously ADORABLE!  *considers getting a netherland dwarf 'hmm, I think I'll stick with a holland lop,


----------



## hippie

This is 14 week old Hubbell


----------



## naomi

Heres our bunny...


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies

This is my blue buck Jeffrey He's pretty special! My husband fell in love with him and named him.


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies

*hexi99 wrote: *


> ok i need help telling what color variety my rosaleigh quinn is.
> she was born july 15th 2010 i got her as a gift from my husband cause he felt bad for being a butthead to me for weeks... anyways here is rosaleigh quinn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isnt she a cutie?



Looks to me to me a Smoke Pearl Marten, one of my favorites! They are tricky to get right, but beautiful!



http://natureschild.net/SCG/Articles/A_ColorPx.html


----------



## Tuckerbunnies

Helen & Baby Saint





Jamie ( Chocolate Nethie Cross) & Chudleigh Flint.






Jamie (Nethie Cross)






Chudleigh Flint.











Roly & Enya.
















Enya











Roly.


----------



## 1357queenx

http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...684180_658194180_4932975_558741775_n.jpg?dl=1 this is my baby <3 puck!


----------



## mdith4him

We just got a Netherland dwarf doe. She is SO friendly--we love her! Can't quite decide on the name yet...


----------



## FreezeNkody

First meeting.


----------



## Deliciosa

Mimi is reading her favourite literature!


----------



## Deliciosa

Oh, and here's a very belated Easter picture. It was so hard trying to get her to sit in that basket, let me tell ya...


----------



## Elliot

Elliot


----------



## Tauntz

So there's the Cadbury Caramel Easter bunny! lol Adorable!


Deliciosa said:


> Oh, and here's a very belated Easter picture. It was so hard trying to get her to sit in that basket, let me tell ya...


----------



## Tauntz

Awww, Elliot! You are just too cute too!


----------



## saira




----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your so cute Japser! Did I mention I love your eyeliner?


----------



## akane




----------



## Deliciosa

Awww, bunny with totoro! 
And the white/grey bun above this post is very cute too.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

akane, your bunny is so cute! And so is Jasper!


----------



## Peepers

Peepers is good buds with my dogs..ok actually she rules the roost and boots my dogs out of their doghouse and crates, but she loves Gypsy, and Gypsy loves her :big kiss:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

OMG Peepers! That's the cutest thing I've seen all month! How sweet how they cuddle with each other!  Handsome pets you have there.


----------



## Deliciosa

Aw, bun and pup love each other. Very cute!


----------



## saira

I hope it's okay to post some gifs


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

saira, he's so cute!


----------



## Mushroom

So many cute bunnies!!!! :group2:

Mushroom!


----------



## MILU

Awww how lovely!! I love the pics of Gypsy and Peppers!!!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I just love all the pics, Netherland dwarf are just too cute. The dog and the rabbit snuggling are just adorable. 

Here are my two ND´s Snowy and Houdini. First time on here I´ve seen a bun with similar colouring to Houdini is BunBun´s cutie.


----------



## BunnySilver

Silver likes his string!!


----------



## selbert

Gypsy and Peppers how cute!


----------



## pani

This is Felix having a nice rest on mama's lap! :}


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Felix is adorable! &#9829;


----------



## pani

Thank you, Elise! I got my DSLR out and had a li'l photoshoot with him today. :>
















And my favourite!:


----------



## Curlew

My old man Freddie, love him to bits


----------



## pani

Aww, he's so sweet!


----------



## Nadege

Lady being curious!


----------



## pani

Oh my goodness - she's so precious! Love her! :hearts:


----------



## Nadege

I found the perfect box for Lady to play in!


----------



## Tauntz

Adorable! I'll take one! I see you have one already boxed & ready to go! lol Lady seems to like it! My bunny girls love boxes & cardboard items.


----------



## lovelops

I was wondering when the French Lady was going to show up again on the forum with some new photos!!! Finally!!! 

Her American counterpart has just been up to mayhem lately. And Lady's twin over here Chica has been good, but her twin brother Chico jumped over two baby gates I stacked on top of each other that was 5 feet tall, jumped over a chest of drawers and got stuck behind the tv stand!!!!

He kept going around and around in circles and I was thinking oh no my aching ribs!! I was trying to get him out and he just kept geting freaked out. Finally scooted him out with a LOOONG stick. Phew...so here are some pics of those 'dwarf' trouble makers.. Chico and Chica that is... I don't think Holland Lops are dwarfs!  

But who says Rabbits can't take baths!? That's right I threw Lady in any way!!! 

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops

Nadege said:


> Lady being curious!



And you know you take the best photos being a pro!!!!

When are you going to do a calendar of her????


vanessa


----------



## Nadege

Your bunnies are so adorable! Chica looks like a grow-up version of my Lady 
Anyways, thank you, maybe I should! It would take me forever to pick only 12 pics of her though. I have so, so many already! A few more I took over the last few days (including Queen Lady lol)


----------



## lovelops

Oh my gosh! An overload of adorable! Oh my goodness. The first Pic I posted was of Chica, second of Chico!

I for one would LOVE to see 12 months of Lady!!!!

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops

Since I can't update past 5 minutes these are the changes that would not take to my message:

Oh my gosh! An overload of adorable! Oh my goodness. The first Pic I posted was of Chica, second of Chico! I'm sorry that pic with the crown should be on a Hallmark greeting card! I love the one of her in the basket also, and the one of her looking side ways is too precious! Oh heck! I love them all!!!!!

I for one would LOVE to see 12 months of Lady!!!! She is just tooo cute and way too photogenic for her own good!!! 

Vanessa


----------

